# Las Vegas



## Melanie11 (Dec 10, 2009)

Going to Las Vegas tomorrow for the first time! My husband has been once but I never have. We don't really have anything planned but do want to try to catch a show.

Any recommendations of stuff we can't miss or restaurants? We will only be there until Monday

Thanks!


----------



## Sschell (Dec 10, 2009)

put $5 on red for me!!!

there's a burger joint on the strip called Strip Burger, if you want something low key I recommend that. If you want buffet, the one at Mandalay Bay is pretty great.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 10, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> put $5 on red for me!!!
> 
> there's a burger joint on the strip called Strip Burger, if you want something low key I recommend that. If you want buffet, the one at Mandalay Bay is pretty great.


Are you talking about Fat Burger? If you are, then yes, it is phenomenal. I've never heard of Strip Burger...sounds like a nudey club.

I would also hit up the Luxor breakfast buffet one morning. It's expensive, but you could probably skip lunch that day since it's so huge.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 10, 2009)

No not fat burger... even though fat burger is one of my favorite burger places, I might go there for lunch today.... and it is not a strip joint, although I did feel weird turning it in on my expence report....

its just a burger joint, not far from Wynn, but on the opposite side of the strip.


----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh, try the buffet at the Rio. There are two of them- if you like seafood, go to that one, but I hate seafood, so I go to the Around the World or whatever it's called and it's so very good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 10, 2009)

I went to a killer Japanese seafood buffet restaurant a couple weeks back. I need to go again soon. Of course the fact that's its 15 miles west of Boston is of no help to anyone except MA.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 10, 2009)

As far as shows, you can't go wrong with either the Blue Man Group at the Venitian, or one of the Cirque De Soliel shows. I recommend "Ka" at MGM, "O" at Bellagio, or if you're in a sentual mood with the hubby try Zumanity at New York New York. Each of those shows can get pricey (some tickets run up to $150 each), but they are well worth it.

If you're into gaming, the poker rooms at MGM and Caesars Palace are great.

Food wise, each casino has one or two marquee type restaurants like Bobby Flay's "Mesa" at Caesars, Emeril has one in just about each. I typically am not a big fan of buffets, so I can't speak much on those. Typically when I'm in Vegas I spend about 10-12 hours in the poker rooms only taking an occational snack-bar break.


----------



## Melanie11 (Dec 10, 2009)

csb said:


> Oh, try the buffet at the Rio. There are two of them- if you like seafood, go to that one, but I hate seafood, so I go to the Around the World or whatever it's called and it's so very good.


You are the third person to mention Rio!

As far as the shows I really wanted to see the Beatles show Love but they are on hiatus this week :shakehead:

So we may go to Ka or O.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 10, 2009)

Melanie11 said:


> As far as the shows I really wanted to see the Beatles show Love but they are on hiatus this week :shakehead:
> So we may go to Ka or O.


I'm one of those "freaks" who really doesn't like the Beatles, so that is the only Cirque show I haven't seen in Vegas (at least up until 2 years ago, I guess a couple new ones are out).

If I had to pick between Ka or O, I would definately recommend Ka.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 10, 2009)

You're only 90 miles from the Hoover Dam - a pilgrimage every engineer should make at some point.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 10, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I went to a killer Japanese seafood buffet restaurant a couple weeks back. I need to go again soon. Of course the fact that's its 15 miles west of Boston is of no help to anyone except MA.


And that's not much help to me as Japanese seafood is not in my diet.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 10, 2009)

Shoot, the Orleans may have the best buffet on the whole strip. It has the 'around the world' buffet that looks like a food court at a mall, mexican at one stop, chinese at one stop, italian at one stop, etc. etc.

A must do, and I had to make reservations, is to eat at the TOP OF THE WORLD. It is at the top of the Stratosphere. I think the guy needs at least a collar on his shirt, I don't think a jacket is required.

BEST VIEW IN VEGAS.

http://www.topoftheworldlv.com/


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 10, 2009)

Melanie11 said:


> Going to Las Vegas tomorrow for the first time!


Where are you staying?


----------



## Melanie11 (Dec 10, 2009)

The Hilton Flamingo. My sister in law had a time share there she wasn't using so she was nice enough to let us have it. Not sure where it is in relation to everything. I think it's just off the strip?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 10, 2009)

It is just off the strip, but not by much. It is up the strip halfway towards the Stratosphere, better make them reservations. 

Do the rides at the top of the Stratosphere too, well worth the $$, I liked the one called the Big Shot.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 10, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> You're only 90 miles from the Hoover Dam - a pilgrimage every engineer should make at some point.


Can't drive across it anymore though, can you?

I have a Vegas story. I wonder how many people do!

*Melanie*, I hope you enjoy your trip !!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 10, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> I have a Vegas story. I wonder how many people do!


I don't. Never been :true:


----------



## IlliniASU (Dec 10, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > You're only 90 miles from the Hoover Dam - a pilgrimage every engineer should make at some point.
> ...



Yes, you can still drive over it, for the time being.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 10, 2009)

> Can't drive across it anymore though, can you?


I did 3 years ago. The security goons weren't even that bad. Wasn't a big deal.

Though at the time it seemed like they were building a bypass route for trucks. Not sure if it opened yet.



> And that's not much help to me as Japanese seafood is not in my diet.


I quite enjoy it actually. Good thing we agree on $2 pints.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 10, 2009)

That is good to know, about Hoover. I reckon I heard an unfounded rumor.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 10, 2009)

They are currently building a by-pass bridge for the Hoover. I have pictures floating around here somewhere...


----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2009)

Melanie11 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, try the buffet at the Rio. There are two of them- if you like seafood, go to that one, but I hate seafood, so I go to the Around the World or whatever it's called and it's so very good.
> ...


That's because it's really good! I don't typically like buffets, because the food is meh, but this one performs over and beyond.

The rides at the Stratosphere are insane. I love thrill rides, but I hated the one where it hangs off the roof. Our group of four was traumatized by it.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 10, 2009)

Very nice, Dex!

BTW I must tell you that I was looking at your avatar wrong for about a week...finally figured it out ... :tardbang:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 10, 2009)

csb said:


> The rides at the Stratosphere are insane. I love thrill rides, but I hated the one where it hangs off the roof. Our group of four was traumatized by it.


(In the voice of the Great King Julian) Bunch of Pansies!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 10, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Very nice, Dex!
> 
> BTW I must tell you that I was looking at your avatar wrong for about a week...finally figured it out ... :tardbang:


I figured it out immediately, but I've still been looking at it for a bout a week.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 10, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, Dex!
> ...


Nothing special. Just a view of downtown Cleave-land.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> Melanie11 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the shows I really wanted to see the Beatles show Love but they are on hiatus this week :shakehead:
> ...


we love cirque shows. We saw zumanity, O, and mystere while we were there, Ka was just too expensive even the farthest back tickets were like $150 dollars a piece. O was great as were the others. Mid-theater is probably the best seats. We got near front for ZUmanity and mystere and they were too close to get the whole picture. There is so much going on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Melanie11 said:


> Any recommendations of stuff we can't miss or restaurants? We will only be there until Monday


I got married there back in October - there are LOTS of things to do!



csb said:


> Oh, try the buffet at the Rio. There are two of them- if you like seafood, go to that one, but I hate seafood, so I go to the Around the World or whatever it's called and it's so very good.


I wasn't that impressed with the so-called seafood buffet for $40 but then again I came from Florida where there was real seafood!  The Around the World buffet was pretty good for the price - lots of selections and takes you half a day to find your way around it.

I am not much of a buffet person and actually liked the ala carte restraunts, though they were quite pricey. I didn't mind since it was my wedding/honeymoon! :eyebrows:



Dexman1349 said:


> As far as shows, you can't go wrong with either the Blue Man Group at the Venitian, or one of the Cirque De Soliel shows. I recommend "Ka" at MGM, "O" at Bellagio, or if you're in a sentual mood with the hubby try Zumanity at New York New York. Each of those shows can get pricey (some tickets run up to $150 each), but they are well worth it.


We went to see Phantom of the Opera - it was COMPLETELY awesome! We also saw Penn &amp; Teller and that was pretty good too. Prices vary but I think the shows are *WELL* worth it!

There are plenty of 'free' shows as well as you walk up and down the strip. The Bellagio has the foutain show, Treasure Island has the Sirens of Treasure Island show, etc. Try to get a guide of sights since you will want to plan your trips out.

Also, if you like NASCAR style racing - you can go to Pole Position to drive battery-operated go karts that can go 45 MPH. It's really an impressive track and experience - did that for my bachelor party.



Fluvial said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > You're only 90 miles from the Hoover Dam - a pilgrimage every engineer should make at some point.
> ...


I visited the dam while I was there too. You can drive across the dam still BUT the site visits are done from the Nevada side only.



Fluvial said:


> I have a Vegas story. I wonder how many people do!


Hmmm .. I have MULTIPLE Vegas stories! :eyebrows:

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2009)

you should check out the hoover dam bypass pics, they are pretty cool..


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2009)

okay I am dumb someone already posted...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 10, 2009)

They were just building the abutments when I was there (May 06), so it's cool to see the finished pics.

Now _that_ is a bridge from nowhere, to nowhere if you ask me. Looks real nice though.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 10, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> > Can't drive across it anymore though, can you?
> 
> 
> I did 3 years ago. The security goons weren't even that bad. Wasn't a big deal.
> ...


It hasn't opened but its pretty awesome lookingWebsite


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 11, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> As far as shows, you can't go wrong with either the Blue Man Group at the Venitian, or one of the Cirque De Soliel shows. I recommend "Ka" at MGM, "O" at Bellagio, or if you're in a sentual mood with the hubby try Zumanity at New York New York. ...






snickerd3 said:


> we love cirque shows. We saw zumanity...


And thus the appearance of mini-snick


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 23, 2009)

I wish I had seen this earlier, I was actually out there at the same time!

The Rodeo finals were there, and we have a group that go every year for that. It's ALWAYS a big time, and this year was no exception.

I also will say that for the FIRST TIME ever I came back with about $200 more than I took! my trip ended up being almost free including the flight out and back. Now that's a great Vegas trip!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2009)

I bet that was fun. I attended a small time rodeo in Jackson, WY a couple years back as an icebreaker when my parents met my wife's parents. We had front row '50 yard line' seats. It was a really great time. And totally not something you'd find around the northeast.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 24, 2009)

We've never heard back from Melanie11, Vegas musta got the better of her


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 24, 2009)

I hope they check out the car musuem at the Imperial Palace. "Eleanor" is there and she is one beautiful lady!


----------

